# Led caps lock, bloc num tastiera usb

## xveilsidex

Ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la tastiera wifi e i led del caps lock e bloc num.

Lo scenario d'uso è il seguente :  utilizzo un portatile attraverso un mouse e una tastiera wireless collegati tramite ricevitore usb. 

Se premo block num o caps lock al login testuale ( per intenderci dopo tutte le scritte con ok) i led del portatile che indicano che tali pulsanti sono stati premuti si accendo e si spengono tranquillamente.

Se invece entro nell'ambiete grafico kde e provo ad abilitare o disabilitare bloc num o caps lock i led non funzionano ma abilitano ugualmente le funzioni di testo in maiuscolo e del tastierino numerico.

Ho provato a smanettare con le impostazioni della tastiera impostando 

```

NumLock on KDE Startup

```

ho provato anche ad installare xsetled e mettendo in .xinitrc il codice che mi abilitasse i led per ogni terminal

```

for tty in /dev/tty[1-9]*; do

setleds -D +num < $tty

done

```

ma senza risultato, come posso risolvere? grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho capito qual è il tuo problema.

Se è avere caps lock attivo al boot devi guardare nelle impostazioni di kde (pannello di controllo) ed di kdm (nel file, non è nel menu). setleds viene eseguito ma poi kde disabilita di nuovo.

Se è il problema di dover premere tre volte per avere la lucina accesa quando lo abiliti da VT non sono mai riuscito a trovare la soluzione. Il problema (in particolare con kde che fa di testa sua) è che quando fai lo switch del VT X non legge lo stato della tastiera e la lascia com'è e quindi non aggiorna lo stato dei led.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho capito qual è il tuo problema.
> 
> Se è avere caps lock attivo al boot devi guardare nelle impostazioni di kde (pannello di controllo) ed di kdm (nel file, non è nel menu). setleds viene eseguito ma poi kde disabilita di nuovo.
> 
> Se è il problema di dover premere tre volte per avere la lucina accesa quando lo abiliti da VT non sono mai riuscito a trovare la soluzione. Il problema (in particolare con kde che fa di testa sua) è che quando fai lo switch del VT X non legge lo stato della tastiera e la lascia com'è e quindi non aggiorna lo stato dei led.

 

il problema è che quando entro in kde le lucine rimangono fisse spente se pongo 

```

NumLock on KDE Startup

Turn Off

```

Rimangono fisse accese se pongo 

```

NumLock on KDE Startup

Turn Off

```

Invece voglio che si accendano se premo Bloc num o caps lock e si spengano se ripremo di nuovo, cosa che ora funziona solo nella schermata di login testuale.

----------

